# Bridgestone RE070R 255/40x20 GT-R R35 front tyres NEW



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Need two front tyres, stock Bridgestone runflats. 
Please message with a price if you have a pair.

Thanks.


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Are these not discontinued in the uk? They tramilne really badly I thought


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes it appears so, no websites are listing the fronts, plenty of rears still available. I actually love the Bridgestone's, almost identical to the stock Dunlop's but half the price and 2mm more tread. I don't have any issues with tramlining, I know the early models did.


----------

